# TCPNoDelay TcpAckFrequency und der Ping



## Bullz (16. Oktober 2010)

hallo, und zwar soll es hier nicht um den Sinn Unsinn dieser Einstellung gehen. Das wurde nämlich schon 1000 mal im Internet diskutiert und soll nicht Ziel dieses Treats ein. Mir gehts darum was der lieber Herr in diesem Video genau gemacht hat ... 

YouTube - How to Hack your MMO Ping

Der erste Teil macht er das gleiche wie hier...
TCPNoDelay in Windows Vista/7 | Think With Parcels

Dann geht er aber " noch dazu " in die Windows Funktionen und aktiviert dort Microsoft-Message Queue und dort alle Unterpunkte.

Dann geht er abermals in die Registry und setzt in der MSMQ wieder ein Tcpnodelay auf 1.

In allen anderen Erklärung wird nur der erste Teil gemacht. Was genau passiert im 2 ten Teil und ist dieser Schritt überhaupt sinnvoll ?


----------



## Shiek (16. Oktober 2010)

1.From a command prompt run “regedit”
Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces
2.Browse the items under interfaces until you find one that has an IPAddress entry matching the network interface you want to affect
3.Right-click on the interface and select New > DWORD (32-bit) Value, name it “TcpAckFrequency”
4.Right-click the new TcpAckFrequency value and select Modify, enter “1″ (Hexadecimal radio button should be selected)
5.Right-click on the interface and select New > DWORD (32-bit) Value, name it “TCPNoDelay” (note that TCP is all uppercase this time - that’s intentional)
6.Right-click the new TCPNoDelay value and select Modify, enter “1″ (Hexadecimal radio button should be selected)
7.Verify that both TcpAckFrequency and TCPNoDelay now show up in the adapter’s property list with types REG_DWORD and values 0×00000001
8.Exit regedit

Dies reicht aus um den erziehlten Effekt zu erhalten.


----------

